# Book Drives.



## granfire (Jan 11, 2011)

I just read about a company initiating a book drive to build a library for a Lakota reservation. Considering the company's business it is horse oriented, though I believe they would accept other books as well.
I did give a huge collection of books (they came with the house I had bought) to a drive to restock libraries devastated by Hurricane Katrina and I am in the process of cleaning my bookshelves and parting with some books in favor of my local library.

And the company that lords over NaNoWriMo (dot org) holds book drives to keep them out of the landfills and to support literacy programs. I couldn't find the company's name atm it is somewhere on the NaNo page though.

Naturally, there are many worthy causes and books are just so darn hard 9and expensive) to ship. 
Do you have a favorite outlet for your books you no longer read? 

I am considering to start a book drive for our local library (probably won't since I never get to keep 2 continuous thoughts in my head for longer than a moment) since they are woefully short on young adult books (I kid you not, 2 shelves...and that includes all, non fic, lit, fic....it's sad!)


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jan 11, 2011)

actually I could use some advice on that as well, I have somewhere between 600-1000 books in my storage unit atm.. fiction, non fiction, kids, adults, sports, etc..
I could never part with them, but didnt want them in the house.. I realized when I put christmas stuff in storage a week ago that I need to get rid of them somewhere..
And I probably need to figure out a way to not spend so much money on books....


----------



## granfire (Jan 11, 2011)

I hear kindle is a space saver...but I love the idea of a book that is actually a book...


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jan 11, 2011)

granfire said:


> I hear kindle is a space saver...but I love the idea of a book that is actually a book...


 
I agree.. I prefer hard cover books..
I tried a kindle and i did not like it.
there is soemthing about the smell of a new book, the sound of turning the pages, and the weight of the book that just seems right...


----------



## granfire (Jan 11, 2011)

libraries are usually able to write you a receipt for your book donations so you can use that as tax write off, too.


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm cleaning out the house too.  I'm surprised by how many books I've accumulated over the years, and I'm giving away anything not martial arts related to the library.  They sell donated books for a buck each, and I wish them much profit from it.

I've vowed to not buy any more fiction.  I can wait for the library to get it.  They even lend electronic books now through overdrive.com.  Pretty neat.


----------

